# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  New instructional videos added this week

## Davo

And still putting more up today and tomorrow.

See http://hyrel3d.net/wiki/index.php/Instructions

-Davo

----------


## Davo

Many more videos added, both overviews of our various heads and accessories and the full instructions, from unboxing to printing multiple stls with multiple heads.

http://hyrel3d.net/wiki/index.php/Instructions

and

http://hyrel3d.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

...for the uploads in chronological order, newest on top, visit 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT-...CjyDFXA/videos

----------

